
In honor of Dennis Ritchie, 50% off all C/C++ ebooks - j_baker
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/honor-ritchie.do
======
wyclif
I would be far more impressed and gratified if Prentice Hall were cool enough
to offer Kernighan & Ritchie's classic "C Programming Language" (2nd Edition)
at 1/2 off their $57.99 sticker-shock price.

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-
Kernigh...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-
Kernighan/dp/0131103628/)

~~~
jdludlow
I don't even want to think about the cost of this book right now. I recently
cleaned out a huge pile of old computer books, stacking them into "keep" and
"trash". My copy of K&R is currently missing. Odds are pretty decent that it's
floating in a slurry of paper pulp.

With any luck I loaned it out and forgot about it. I'll still never see it
again, but at least it's still doing something useful.

~~~
sliverstorm
You can pick up the first edition for a dollar or two. The second doesn't have
any groundbreaking information that I'm aware of.

~~~
wyclif
Better yet, you can just grab a pirated PDF copy.

------
foobar_42
Isn't a bit distasteful to use the occasion of someone's death to sell books?

~~~
cas
Especially that the offer does not seem particularly good since they are only
ebooks and seem overpriced in the first place. The physical books are already
cheaper on Amazon and kindle versions cheaper still.

Edit: Just had a thought that any profit on these sales should really go to a
charity or foundation.

~~~
nkassis
Little know trick (I don't use it) that O'reilly himself probably frowns upon
but doesn't discourage is that if you regitster a physical book with the ISBN
you can get the ebook for 5 bucks. You only need the ISBN for this. O'Reilly
has said many times he prefers that as many people as possible read the books.
And hopefully enough will pay for them to make them viable. (Please correct me
if I'm wrong on his belief about this).

I remember O'Reilly himself saying that the pricing on Ebooks was currently an
experiment and they are trying to figure out what is best. That's why, in my
opinion, they do eboook deals every day.

~~~
Maven911
Would you mind giving more details on where one could register the ISBN, do
you have a link ?

~~~
nkassis
<https://members.oreilly.com/account/register/index>

You need to register a Oreilly.com account. Once you do that you should be
able under Your Products and then Print Books to upgrade them to Ebooks for
4.99.

It's a crazy good deal. I've also seen people just buy the book off the
Android app store and export the epub out of the app. I think the Adiko book
app will do that for you.

------
strlen
What, if any of these, make sense to a mid-level C developer: read K&R inside
and out, had a bit of code in the kernel, worked on a major "C+", i.e., "C
with classes" project?

The only one of these I own are "Mastering Algorithms with C" (fairly useful)
and "Understanding the Linux Kernel" (rather useful and well written, could
actually be used for an graduate/advanced undergraduate operating systems
class).

------
kia
It's not only C/C++ but also books about vim, git, linux kernel, shells, etc.

------
farslan
I highly recommend "The Linux Programming Interface". It's one of the best
book out there.

<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781593272203.do>

------
ajasmin
Shouldn't they make Lisp books cheaper in honor of John McCarthy as well?

------
tehjones
Its a shame they dont sell the most useful C book of them all.

------
terhechte
Is K&R available as an eBook somewhere? I'd even gladly pay the shocking $50+
for an eBook version just so I don't have to lug the dead tree around.

~~~
piface
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47543308/books/TheCProgrammingLangua...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47543308/books/TheCProgrammingLanguageSecondEdition.pdf)

But buy the book.

------
rudiger
Which, if any, of these books are worth buying?

~~~
wyclif
Don't bother with any of these until you're read K&R.

~~~
cynest
I'm wanting to learn C++. Is it still worth it to start off with K&R?
Obviously I would probably go through K&R later, but it might be better to
start off with something more relevant.

~~~
wyclif
If you're already a programmer, I'd recommend this book:
<http://www.acceleratedcpp.com/> It shares some of the same qualities of K&R
(short, concise) but is specific to C++, is a good book in general, and won't
swamp you.

~~~
cynest
Thanks!

------
huhtenberg
I hope this becomes an annual event.

------
nithinag
a very nice gesture!

------
dramaticus3
vultures

